# John Deere Snowblower Impeller problem



## AncientScribbler (Feb 13, 2016)

Good Day all
I'm a new member, and I'm hoping someone here can help me out with a problem with my snowblower.

I have a second hand John Deere X575 (looks perfect) complete with a 47" Quick-Hitch Snowblower (OMM145749 J1)

It looks in good shape, no obvious dings or dents, but when I was attempting to clean up a small snowfall, I discovered that the impeller would stop - i.e. no power to the impeller, although the auger was working just fine.

I've searched several sites - found a simple exploded assembly drawing, but no direct reference to the impeller - how is it attached etc etc.

I assumed at first that the shear pin had broken, but on closer inspection it appears to be OK. I then though the chain in the chain drive may be off or broken, but thats appears to be OK also. ( disconnected the PTO & turned it by hand & can see that the larger gear & the auger are turning)

I can turn the impeller freely by reaching into the front of the blower, so Im wondering if there might be a key of grub screw associated with the impeller shaft?

If anyone has a suggestion and/or a drawing/diagram of the impeller assembly, I would greatly appreciate any help

Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

First off, welcome to the forum! 

From looking here: 
OMM145749_K6

It seems to makes reference to a shear bolt for the impeller (though I'm admittedly a bit unclear). 



> 2. Remove broken shear bolt (A), one from each end, or one from impeller.


Is that the one you replaced? 

I don't know how many users there are here with big blowers for John Deere tractors. You might also try Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums, if looking for more info.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Having trouble finding any information on it.
If you have a diagram can you post or link it ??


----------



## WD_40 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi! Two and a half years late, I may have an answer for you or any future tractor enthusiasts with this problem. I had a similar issue, where the impeller just stopped working; the auger spun fine, the main driveshaft turned, but the impeller was free-spinning. I found the link below, which shows a detailed disassembly procedure for the impeller. It appears that most John Deere impellers are plastic, and driven by a hex shaft that connects with the plate holding the shear bolt. If the impeller is loose on its shaft, it can slide backwards and disengage from the hex shaft, freewheeling and being useless. The simple fix is just to yank the impeller forward again, align it with the hex shaft, and slide it back into place. Good luck!

https://www.greentractortalk.com/fo...7-47-54-snowblower-impeller-installation.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems OP stuck his head in the door, asked a question and left. I have no idea whether he ever got his problem solved. That was his only post. Not gonna lose any sleep over it. 💤


----------

